# Collet replacement



## emlynot (Oct 24, 2021)

Hi all,

I'm new to routing, but already I've hit a snag. I have a Hikoki M12VE with two collets: 1/2" and 1/4", which I think roughly equates to 13mm and 6mm. I recently picked up an 8mm bit which I would like to be able to use. I was wondering if it would be an option to buy a collet reducer like the "Leigh Router Collet Reduction Sleeve - 1/2" to 8mm" from Axminster Tools, or whether I can swap the existing collet and chuck with an 8mm from any other brand e.g. Trend, Bosch etc.

Any help on this one is much appreciated.

Thanks,

Emlyn.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Emlyn.


----------



## jdonhowe (Sep 12, 2009)

Okay, Emlyn, since no one else has yet addressed your question, I'll give it a shot. Caveat: I do _not_ have any experience with your specific router, so take my advice for what it's worth (what you paid for it). First, if you determine that you will use 8mm shank router bits occasionally (most 1/2"), then the Leigh adapter should be fine. However, if you find that you're using several 8mm bits, it would be worthwhile investing in an 8mm collet. As far as I can tell, your Hikiko router is identical (other than voltage) to the Metabo/Hitachi M12VE sold in the States. It seems (but bears further scrutiny) that Hitachi part 325212 might fit your router. Alternatively, searching Amazon, it _appears_ that Bosch, DeWalt, and Metabo/Hitachi/?Hikiko collets are interchangeable, so an 8mm collet for any of those other brands should fit your router, but again, further scrutiny is warranted. Good luck!


----------



## emlynot (Oct 24, 2021)

@jdonhowe Many thanks for the pointers. As far as I know, Hikoki is the rebrand of Hitachi in Europe, so the Hitachi part might well work. The other collets may be worth a go too, so I'll look into this further.

Thanks again,

Emlyn.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G'day Emlyn, welcome to the forum.


----------



## emlynot (Oct 24, 2021)

jw2170 said:


> G'day Emlyn, welcome to tghe forum.


Hi James,

Thanks for the welcome. 

Best regards, Emlyn.


----------



## emlynot (Oct 24, 2021)

old55 said:


> Welcome to the forum Emlyn.


Hi @old55 . Thanks for the welcome.

Best regards, Emlyn.


----------



## OCristo (Jan 3, 2022)

emlynot said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm new to routing, but already I've hit a snag. I have a Hikoki M12VE with two collets: 1/2" and 1/4", which I think roughly equates to 13mm and 6mm. I recently picked up an 8mm bit which I would like to be able to use. I was wondering if it would be an option to buy a collet reducer like the "Leigh Router Collet Reduction Sleeve - 1/2" to 8mm" from Axminster Tools, or whether I can swap the existing collet and chuck with an 8mm from any other brand e.g. Trend, Bosch etc.
> 
> ...


Although the best solution is to use an appropriate chuck for the router bit you are using, an sleeve will work fine. Pay attention as no a such sleeves are created equal: just be sure you get a good quality one.

Actually, for a couple of decades I used a reduction sleeve from 12 mm to 8 mm with my Hitachi TR12. My dad made me the sleeve almost 40 years ago as he had a machine shop available for him.

Regards.


----------

